# Got my my rat, Jinx, a buddy



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Well i went to Petco today to buy my rat some food and i looked into the old cage where i found my rat. Well inside were 3 little rats that they just got in and a bigger rat. Well it turns out that the bigger rat was one of Jinx's sisters. No one had bought her yet. I went to Petco last week to pick up some bedding and she was there with her other sister, I guess they sold the other rat so i decided to reunite Jinx and her sister.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

] thats nice. they do well in mutiples too.

is jinx female or male?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

You should look into rescuing an animal the next time you wish to bring more into your home! Petco is, honestly, a horrible organization to support.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Night said:


> You should look into rescuing an animal the next time you wish to bring more into your home! Petco is, honestly, a horrible organization to support.


in that case, better to take the rats away from them, dont you think?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

bubsybob said:


> Night said:
> 
> 
> > You should look into rescuing an animal the next time you wish to bring more into your home! Petco is, honestly, a horrible organization to support.
> ...


Not exactly. If no one buys their rats they'll stop selling them. If people buy them, they'll get more.


----------

